# How to get 5 Stars...... as a passenger



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

About a month or so ago, one of the rider members here posted a massive list of things drivers need to do to get 5 stars (about half of which us drivers seemed to very much disagree with!) so after my morning this morning, I figure its time us drivers let the pax know how we rate them with a similar list. I'll be honest, I'm a little peeved at a rating hit this morning what with giving 11 5* rides and then getting a single 1* in retaliation for me low rating a pax that decided it was ok to eat in my car; but regardless, here's my list as a driver:

1. If you are getting picked up in a public place, be outside on the corner or right at the door of the shop (if the weather is inclement) ready to go when you request the ride - especially if it is on a busy street and not a parking lot. Make it easy for us to find you and get you in the car and moving so we don't get a ticket.
2. If you're getting picked up at a house, be ready to go and at least aware so when I pull up you can come outside in a timely fashion
3. Do *NOT *eat in the car, unless you at least ask for and receive permission from the driver (and if they say no, respect that - don't down rate for it)
4. Do not drink in the car unless it is a seal-able bottle (like one with a cap) and be careful not to spill; permission to drink it is nice, but for a water or soda, most drivers won't care (fast food cups though are a different story - they like to leak or spill)
5. Do *NOT *drink alcohol in the car!!! We are regular drivers - we do not have livery licenses and your open container can get us fined or thrown in jail. Do not ask to ride with a red solo cup to the bar. The answer is NO.
6. If your driver is kind enough to have candies, mints, or a luxury like water at a minimum thank them for it if you take one. Don't take more than one or two - I caught a pax who was stuffing 2 handfuls of the mints I provide in his backpack and that's just rude.
7. Do not slam the doors. I'd rather a pax have to open it and try closing it again than slam them.
8. If your shoes are soiled, try to knock them out a little before hopping in. We vacuum and keep it clean for the pax, extend the courtesy to us and the pax we pick up after you.
9. Do not offend my nasal passage as best you can. If you're sweaty from the gym or work, a simple "I'm sorry if I smell a little, I just came from work/the gym" is fine, and 99% of drivers will say its ok and not down rate you for it, we get it, we work too. But if you just inexplicably smell, we will down rate so we and other drivers won't smell it again.
10. If you need something (like a charger) ask for it. If we have it, we will usually provide it. We aren't mind readers, so you need to ask and not just expect it to be there waiting. If you ask, we usually do our best and will provide what we have.
11. If you are hot or cold and want us to adjust the temperature, ask us to. We will do it for you.
12. If you want us to play something on the radio, just ask us to. We will usually oblige.
13. If you ride up front, ask before touching the radio or thermostat. Most drivers will let you tune into what you want or adjust it how you like, but be courteous and ask us; don't just go grabbing stuff and pushing buttons.
14. If you want to ride up front, most drivers are fine with that (personally, if its a solo pax, I prefer it) but it is courteous to ask.
15. If the back is a little cramped, its ok to ask if we can adjust the seat - but if we can't please be understanding. We adjust our seats to see the mirrors and get you there safely.
16. Do not be upset or awkward about your driver looking in their mirrors. To get you there safely (especially on the highway) we have to constantly scan our mirrors to see what's behind and next to us on either side so if something happens we know which paths and lanes are clear and which aren't. If I am changing lanes, I'm going to check my blind spot over my shoulder. I'm not looking at you, I'm looking past you. Don't make it awkward. Please.
17. If you want to chat, we welcome that. If you don't engage with us though, most of us assume you'd rather be nose to the phone and not talking to us. Don't down rate your driver for not chatting if you didn't initiate anything, we try to respect the pax wishes.
18. Point us out where you want us to go or stop with time for us to accommodate. "Right Here!" at the door of your destination doesn't give me any time to stop comfortably, so we appreciate a simple thing like "its the middle of the next building" or "it'll be the 2nd door on the right coming up".
19. If we had to pay a toll to get you there, your tip should at a minimum be equal to that toll so we can get back to where we started without having to pay extra out of pocket - that's just common courtesy.
20. If you have any issues with the ride, let us know. If you don't understand something, ask. We want to make your ride go smoothly, and usually we can clear up issues when you bring them to us; but if you 1* with no comment, we have no idea what the issue is or how to fix it.
21. Tip.... TipTipTipTipTip. The bulk of profit comes from gratuity - the uber fees cover maintenance and gas with not much to spare. I appreciate a badge or 5* comment, but I appreciate a tip more. Homeruns are when we get both.
22. If you request a Pool ride, don't be upset or frustrated when it takes longer if other pax come in and get out. If you want X service, just order an X. Don't hold it against the driver that you selected pool instead of X.
23. Be courteous to us and our cars. Remember, this is not Uber's car - it's my personal car. I paid $30k for it, not uber. Respect it as my property and respect us and we will show you the same respect.
24. If you aren't feeling well TELL US. Most of us have some kind of sick bag on hand or available to you. Let us know in advance, and we'll give it to you or even stop if you need to get out and take care of business for a second - we just don't want you getting sick on us or our car. If you don't end up needing it, no harm, no foul, and I'm giving you 5* for the foresight to play it safe and ask!
25. Do NOT stick your drunk friend in my car and have them fly solo. I am not a caretaker and it is a huge liability for me (especially if its a solo girl since I'm a male driver). I can't get them help if they need it, do the standup thing and get your friend home. I don't mind driving you back or wherever after, I'd rather help you help your friend home safe and sound.
26. I am not a courier. Please do not call an uber to deliver a backpack to your friend across town. That's sketchy as shit and if I get pulled over and there's something illegal in there, I'm going to jail so F that.
27. If you want to stop somewhere (7-11, etc.) just ask. I usually don't mind, but I do expect you to absolutely tip if we do stop. Telling me you will tip will work in your favor too. Per minute compensation in your ride is not enough to cover stops, please understand that.
28. Drive thru's are generally gonna be a no go, and you should be ok with that. You can ask (you may even receive!) but since we don't want you eating in the car its probably not gonna fly. If we do say ok, refer to #3 and wait to chow down until after we drop you off. Tips or free food are also expected, like I said above.
29. We are human, and sometimes the maps or apps don't want to cooperate. We do our best, but your understanding is appreciated. I'm not saying you have to let us go wherever we want, but at least be kind enough not to take it out on us if it's the app, or not berate us if we make a mistake and miss a turn. We know we probably aren't gonna get 5* for missing a turn, but an irate person in our ear is not helping the situation!
30. Just follow the golden rule and be nice! We want to make your ride comfortable and safe. Work with us, and we'll work with you! If you need or want something, ask!

Well, thats about all I got. I'm sure a flurry of comments will follow, have fun all!


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

This has to be a featured topic.(#25 seems to be a very popular subject)


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

There is only 1 way. Tip!


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> There is only 1 way. Tip!


Yeah but you can't tip your way out of being an A**hole pax. You mighta tipped me $5, but if you ate in my car, you aren't getting 5*


----------

